# in-H$U$ slaughters puppies and dogs in NC



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wildside Kennel Tribute - The HSUS NC Slaughter *


WSK Tribute - The HSUS NC Slaughter

Here is a great video tribute to the dogs killed upon H$U$'s recommendation's earning them the handle of the "Inhumane Society".

It is an excellent video to post on MySpace, blogs, etc. to get the word out about the H$U$. In spite of all the success with Michael Vick's dogs and all the agencies begging to take the dogs and pay for them, it was preferable in the H$U$'s eyes to kill them and to convince a judge of that. This video demonstrates who they really are.

The pics are of the the Wildside Kennel Dogs that were confiscated and killed and the vigils protesting the judge's decision. 147 dogs were killed including puppies of various ages, some very young.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDSyIBxat7c&eurl






"In our country are evangelists and zealots of many different political, economic and religious persuasions whose fanatical conviction is that all thought is divinely classified into two kinds -- that which is their own and that which is false and dangerous."
-- Justice Robert H. Jackson (1892-1954), U. S. Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also interesting are Ed Faron stories.

12/08
_“In an interview today, Edward A. Faron said he was a victim of entrapment, referring to two men who came to his house Monday and said they wanted to buy pit bulls for dog fighting. Faron, 61, said he now realized the two men were undercover officers."

Needing money due to difficult economic conditions, said Faron, “I took the bait and started telling them what I thought they wanted to hear” when they asked for dogs for fighting.”
_

Poor Ed was trapped.

Now that he has enjoyed his fifteen minutes and been convicted, purchases of dogfighting paintings signed by Faron have been on the upswing, along with fervent searches for his Gamedog book.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

This is so sad. I do not glorify dogfighting and am vehemently against it. BUT what the HSUS is doing to the old time game-bred APBT breeders is sickening. The dogs on his yard had no scars from the pictures. Everyone who has working dogs has some sort of "dogfighting" paraphanelia, treadmill, breakstick, spring pole, flirt pole, medicines for treating wounds. I actually have everything above besides a treadmill and am hoping to get one of those soon. 

It is frustrating and irritating what the average public is doing to this breed. They are NOT for everyone!! I wish the stupid people and the thugs, gangbangers and wannabe macho men would get a different breed. I can't stand talking to people about APBTs anymore because I get so irritated and po'ed trying to educate people who "know it all". 

Courtney


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> This is so sad. I do not glorify dogfighting and am vehemently against it..... The dogs on his yard had no scars from the pictures. Everyone who has working dogs has some sort of "dogfighting" paraphanelia, treadmill, breakstick, spring pole, flirt pole, medicines for treating wounds.


Wait .... you're not saying that there is doubt about his guilt, right?


eta

Ewww. Just saw a picture of him as he had it posted on MySpace (since taken down).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

He pled guilty to 14 counts of felony dog fighting.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

No, NO,NO!!! That is not what I was saying at all. I know that he took a plea bargain and plead guilty to them. 

I am talking about other cases where they have had different outcomes but the dogs are the ones that lose in the end. Like the Boudreaux case. There are a couple others but I can't remember details, I'll search for the links to them. 

There is no doubt that what Ed Faron did was wrong. He is the ultimate reason that his dogs died. The HSUS is targeting old time game-dog breeders and thus the breeders need to be REALLY careful in who they associate with and who they talk to....meaning no talking about the old days and no selling dogs to countries where dogfighting is still legal. For me it is sickening to see all the dogs PTS because the owner plead guilty to dogfighting. It was not the dog's faults. 

I hate the HSUS, there were tons of rescue groups willing to evaluate and place the dogs. PTS what was deemed unadoptable. Why not give the innocents a chance?? Especially the puppies. 

This is the reason that I'll never own another APBT, at least until I own my own home and am gauaranteed that the area I live in has no BSL, with that being highly unlikely, I won't ever own another one. 

Courtney


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The whole thing is so sad.

http://www.opednews.com/articles/Court-Order-Issued-to-Euth-by-Barbara-Williamson-090217-341.html

QUOTE: 
HOW YOU CAN HELP:

► Please do not let something like this happen again. Residents of North Carolina are urged to contact your state Senator, Representatives, and Senator Stan Bingham to request a redraft of North Carolina Statute NC 67-1 - 4.1 (a)(1).

Ask that the law be made stronger; however, insist on striking "b" from the definition of “Dangerous Dog” (remove “Any dog owned or harbored primarily or in part for the purpose of dog fighting, or any dog trained for dog fighting”). END PARTIAL QUOTE

http://www.ncleg.net/EnactedLegislation/Statutes/HTML/BySection/Chapter_67/GS_67-4.1.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> .... the dogs are the ones that lose in the end. ....



You are so right. :sad:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the newspaper report about Pat Patrick getting ACQUITTED of all charges. The sad thing, his dogs were still killed in the end. 



> November 20, 2008, 3:33 p.m.
> A.J. FLICK
> Tucson Citizen
> 
> ...


Also, I believe that Floyd Bodreaux was acquitted as well BUT I have to find the articles on it. 

The HSUS has been an a witch hunt for dog fighting ever since the Michael Vick case. I have NO PROBLEM with them getting the true dogfighters. BUT they need to do it in the best interest of the dogs not for the publicity and donations they bring in. I will NOT support the HSUS for this reason and many others, when will the next breed gain their undying attention and for what. 

Courtney


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the article about Pat Patrick suing them for putting his dogs to sleep. I sincerely hope that he wins this case. 
3 in dogfighting case seek $4M from county 



> By Andrea Kelly
> Arizona Daily Star
> Tucson, Arizona | Published: 08.16.2008
> 
> ...


They got the 10,000 dollar amount from an HSUS official that said on camera the dogs were worth 10,000 a piece. They kinda shot themselves in the foot on this one. I do not think this case is over yet. 

Courtney


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Wait .... you're not saying that there is doubt about his guilt, right?
> 
> 
> eta
> ...


Sorry for the post Connie, I had NO idea the this guy was a convicted dog fighter! But it does make transparent how H$U$ cherry picks their 'pet projects' as either money makers or not. A sad story nonetheless for the dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> A sad story nonetheless for the dogs.


It always is. :sad: 

QUOTE: 
HOW YOU CAN HELP:

► Please do not let something like this happen again. Residents of North Carolina are urged to contact your state Senator, Representatives, and Senator Stan Bingham to request a redraft of North Carolina Statute NC 67-1 - 4.1 (a)(1).

Ask that the law be made stronger; however, insist on striking "b" from the definition of “Dangerous Dog” (remove “Any dog owned or harbored primarily or in part for the purpose of dog fighting, or any dog trained for dog fighting”). END PARTIAL QUOTE

http://www.ncleg.net/EnactedLegislat...GS_67-4.1.html


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

That link doesn't work, Connie


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Sorry for the post Connie, I had NO idea the this guy was a convicted dog fighter! But it does make transparent how H$U$ cherry picks their 'pet projects' as either money makers or not. A sad story nonetheless for the dogs.



He did plead Guilty to dogfighting. 

However, look at what the HSUS did to Pat Patrick(another big APBT breeder keeping old lines). Pat was ACQUITTED on ALL charges and in the end his dogs were still killed. His dogs weere killed before it even hit trial. 

I hate the dogfighters and the things they do. I believe that we should be able to publicly stone them or do to them what they do to the dogs. 

The HSUS is shit. They are on an agenda and have been ever since the Vick dogs. Some of their agendas have worked for them(Ed Faron), some of them have backfired on them(Pat Patrick). 

I tried the link as well to send them my letters. I may not live there but outside support is just what helped Oregons State Ban on APBTs fail. 

Courtney


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> The HSUS is shit. They are on an agenda and have been ever since the Vick dogs. Some of their agendas have worked for them(Ed Faron), some of them have backfired on them(Pat Patrick).
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney


I agree and I believe they are just as bad as PETA just not as outwardly radical. A conservative mans PETA, HSUS. Laws, laws, laws, so sick of friggin' laws, it's the nimrods that break laws they are trying to get to and guess what? They aren't gonna stop because of some law, the will just hide it better, lie or whatever else they need to do. This stuff only hurts the law abbiding citizens, waste tax dollars and court slots, that could be better used for something important, like puting abusive parents, drug dealers and theives behind bars.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> That link doesn't work, Connie



QUOTE: 
HOW YOU CAN HELP:

► Please do not let something like this happen again. Residents of North Carolina are urged to contact your state Senator, Representatives, and Senator Stan Bingham to request a redraft of North Carolina Statute NC 67-1 - 4.1 (a)(1).

Ask that the law be made stronger; however, insist on striking "b" from the definition of “Dangerous Dog” (remove “Any dog owned or harbored primarily or in part for the purpose of dog fighting, or any dog trained for dog fighting”). END PARTIAL QUOTE


http://www.ncleg.net/EnactedLegislation/Statutes/HTML/BySection/Chapter_67/GS_67-4.1.html


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I agree and I believe they are just as bad as PETA just not as outwardly radical. A conservative mans PETA, HSUS. Laws, laws, laws, so sick of friggin' laws, it's the nimrods that break laws they are trying to get to and guess what? They aren't gonna stop because of some law, the will just hide it better, lie or whatever else they need to do. This stuff only hurts the law abbiding citizens, waste tax dollars and court slots, that could be better used for something important, like puting abusive parents, drug dealers and theives behind bars.


This is so true! All these people are doing is running the guilty people into cover and trying to get the responsible people for *GASP* being uh....responsible. Hence the reasont that they lost the Patrick case, he was doing nothing wrong. 

The HSUS wants to see the old time APBT go away. They are slowly succeeding in taking down good breeders and killing their stock. Doesn't matter if they're acquitted as long as their dogs die before the trial starts. 

Courtney


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> That link doesn't work, Connie


What that "How You can Help" article wants is for us to get this detached from the "dangerous dogs" definitions on the books on many municipalities:
_ "Dangerous dog" means ...... Any dog owned or harbored primarily or in part for the purpose of dog fighting, or any dog trained for dog fighting.
_
The "dangerous dogs" definition is almost always what determines the fate of such seized dogs. In addition, many would like (rightfully, IMO) to go further and exclude the seized untrained puppies from the dangerous dog definition, period.

I found when I read this and started randomly pulling up various municipalities' dog laws that the North Carolina Statute NC 67-1 - 4.1 (a)(1) is extremely common. In fact, I saw that many statutes were pretty much boiler plate copies.

This might be a very good thing for us to work to change, while pushing for individual evals. The only reason the Vick dogs were granted individual evals was the huge publicity and the public outcry ... not something to depend on.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. It worked the 2nd time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A big problem concerning the HSUS is that many folks donate to them thinking it's just the Humane Society of America. 
You can bet your sweet.......sugar that the HUSU takes advantage of that confusion.


----------

